# Senior Portrait Idea



## Sw1tchFX (Oct 18, 2007)

This year, I might do some senior portraits for a little cash. However, I need input on how they should look. I really hate the cookie cutter senior portrait look. The soft look works great with women, but not so much with men (in my opinion). I want to do something that would make anyone look though the yearbook go, "wow, look at THAT."

The input I need is, would you buy something, or let your kids have portraits that looked like this?













The women would have a toned down version so their blemishes don't come out, but it would still have the same feel.

These are both self portraits, and I used a single SB-600 as the kicker in the first image, and the key light in the second.


----------



## heip (Oct 18, 2007)

A little harsh IMO. I kinda' like the look, but I'm not sure for seniors. You could always show them the options so they can choose or maybe they like that look if it's associated with something they're into, ie; sports, cars,etc. In any event, good luck in you endevours.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Oct 18, 2007)

mkay. It's just I hate the soft look that mine had, and I can do both and everything in between, so ok. 

Thanks for the input!


----------



## ScottS (Oct 18, 2007)

the eyes look way too unnatural in the first one, but they are very different and I like them


----------



## theusher (Oct 18, 2007)

[removed]


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Oct 18, 2007)

ok, thanks again for the feedback!


----------



## The Phototron (Oct 18, 2007)

Haha, get feedback directly from your clients! I bet they'll love it. People love edgy looks, things in the magazine.

The issue is that you're not just asking for possible parents, but also photographers who have different approaches.

You could always present it as an option and let your client pick the style they want.


----------



## zendianah (Oct 18, 2007)

I like it! To me it looks like a magazine add. I hate cookie cutter., I do agree with asking the clients.. I personally wish when I was a senior my photog was edgy. Great job!


----------



## JubbaKing (Oct 18, 2007)

I like it. A lot of the seniors will like it because it's different but the parents are who buy. Include both the regular version and a rough draft version of the photo you manipulate. That way if the senior likes it, they'll convince mom to like it and you can charge extra to do the special effect.


----------



## NJMAN (Oct 18, 2007)

I agree. I like what you're doing. 17-18 year old guys just don't look right with the soft blur processing. They should have a bit more skin texture in the face and some dramatic lighting helps too. 

I just got done with a senior portrait shoot myself, and I purposely used more contrast and made him look a little more rugged. I can post a couple if it would help.

NJ


----------



## NJMAN (Oct 18, 2007)

Here is kind of what I'm referring to. They are not exactly like yours, but you get the idea. I did almost no processing on the skin, except for cleaning up a couple of pimples. Normally, I do quite a bit of skin processing. The senior purposely gave me some very sober expressions, so he could have a few that were sort of dark. He loves these. His mom loves the color versions where he is smiling. Go figure... They havent ordered yet, but Im anxious to see what they will pick.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Oct 18, 2007)

zendianah said:


> I like it! To me it looks like a magazine add. I hate cookie cutter., I do agree with asking the clients.. I personally wish when I was a senior my photog was edgy. Great job!



Yeah, I HATED my senior pictures. They looked soft, and as a result, looked feminine. Like I said, it works great for women, not really for men. 

But yeah, the edgy part is what i'm hoping I can bank on. It's alot more fun, looks a ton more involved, and I think the seniors would like it's grittyness.


JubbaKing said:


> I like it. A lot of the seniors will like it because it's different but the parents are who buy. Include both the regular version and a rough draft version of the photo you manipulate. That way if the senior likes it, they'll convince mom to like it and you can charge extra to do the special effect.



That's a good idea, 

I redid the eyes, so they don't look as bright. looks alot more convincing.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Oct 18, 2007)

NJMAN said:


> I agree. I like what you're doing. 17-18 year old guys just don't look right with the soft blur processing. They should have a bit more skin texture in the face and some dramatic lighting helps too.
> 
> I just got done with a senior portrait shoot myself, and I purposely used more contrast and made him look a little more rugged. I can post a couple if it would help.
> 
> NJ





NJMAN said:


> Here is kind of what I'm referring to. They are not exactly like yours, but you get the idea. I did almost no processing on the skin, except for cleaning up a couple of pimples. Normally, I do quite a bit of skin processing. The senior purposely gave me some very sober expressions, so he could have a few that were sort of dark. He loves these. His mom loves the color versions where he is smiling. Go figure... They havent ordered yet, but Im anxious to see what they will pick.




That's exactly what i'm talking about. I hated how airy and light my senior images were, and I just think that senior guys would eat something like this up like what zendianah was saying, they'll convince their parents.


----------



## Garbz (Oct 19, 2007)

Hey I love the cold and hard look. Makes you look mean and tough. If I would do one thing different it is turn down the kicker. I find it draws way too much attention to itself. Only in the first one that is. In number two where it covers half the face it creates an interesting effect.


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm a mom and I would definately let my son choose pics like those.  I think that age group at the moment loves that type of thing.  I have been dying to find a male model myself but then I think, when I do, what the heck will I do with him?  LOL


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Oct 19, 2007)

I went back and processed some past images like I did above, and this is the result I got. 

I think it could work with some, but I need to be careful about it. 







I can see it working great for groups.


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Oct 19, 2007)

ooh that is neat!  I like that one like that!  So did I miss how you did as far as editing or didn't you say?


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Oct 19, 2007)

I processed them all pretty much the same. In the first one I just set up my SB-600 as a kicker, and all of them in the post production, turn down the vibrance, do contrast adjustments, in CS2, run smart sharpen over a few times with large radii, and up the contrast on the eyes.


----------



## eravedesigns (Oct 20, 2007)

I agree with you that these senior portrait general style is old and borring now and I love what you did with your idea but the problem is the parents and yearbook. I work on a yearbook and not only would most of the editors atleast on my yearbook be against shots like that but the parents would be. My school loves to stick to tradition so trying to change that would take a lot of will power.


----------



## heip (Oct 20, 2007)

I like your last post!!


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Oct 20, 2007)

eravedesigns said:


> I agree with you that these senior portrait general style is old and borring now and I love what you did with your idea but the problem is the parents and yearbook. I work on a yearbook and not only would most of the editors atleast on my yearbook be against shots like that but the parents would be. My school loves to stick to tradition so trying to change that would take a lot of will power.


Good to know, I know that My high school didn't care what the seniors did for their portraits. I mean, one of my classmates turned up the contrast to the max on his and they took it, even though you couldn't really see much of anything.


----------



## castrol (Oct 20, 2007)

Bravo man, I dig em! I think that would sell like hot cakes.


----------



## acaldwell (Oct 23, 2007)

i would've loved something like this for my senior pics.  i had mine done twice actually because i was so unhappy with them (went to someone else the 2nd time).  i love the face the girl is making too...such personality!

my high school required the good ole drape shot for the yearbook though.


----------

